# civil engineering/ fit-out projects job wanted



## sergio (Sep 1, 2008)

I am interested to work to Dubai in this field.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Contact Hill McGlynn. There are a few other suggestions in previous threads! If you search for them, you should have a few contacts!


----------

